# Did anyone see..



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I am putting this in the money section cause it deals with our financial situation

That Obama thinks that $20T in debt is acceptable? There was an article today on fox that said QE was actually working? That cypress is going to let Greece run the banks that Greece has options on? And the market is seeing this as good? Ben B has hinted at a Bond Bubble, and others have started saying there could be the potential for an equity bubble right now?

Yet the DJIA is up nearly 75 points so far today... I just don't understand it right now...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've heard Obama say that our debt is not a problem. That's what he says. We don't know what he thinks. Most likely, he sees exploding debt as one of the ways to bring down the United States. That's why he opposes any spending cuts except those against the US military. He's hated America for decades. Just like his terrorist mentors.

I don't believe for one second that Obama is stupid. He knows exactly what he's doing. That's why he's doing it. 

Bernanke isn't stupid either. From wikipedia:

"Since Dillon High School did not offer calculus at the time, Bernanke taught it to himself. Bernanke achieved an SAT score of 1590 out of 1600.

Bernanke attended Harvard University, where he lived in Winthrop House with the future CEO of Goldman Sachs, Lloyd Blankfein, and graduated with a Bachelor of Arts in economics summa cum laude in 1975. He received the doctor of philosophy degree in economics from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in 1979..."

Bernanke is deliberately destroying the dollar in order to bring out the economic collapse necessary to bring about a one-world government.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> I've heard Obama say that our debt is not a problem. That's what he says. We don't know what he thinks. Most likely, he sees exploding debt as one of the ways to bring down the United States. That's why he opposes any spending cuts except those against the US military. He's hated America for decades. Just like his terrorist mentors.
> 
> I don't believe for one second that Obama is stupid. He knows exactly what he's doing. That's why he's doing it.
> 
> ...


I see your points, but what I am not getting is, and I know quite a few too - why the Asset Management firms are just pumping the market... It is like bad news comes out today, the market goes down for the day, then the next day some small report counters the bad news and the market flies up... Constant knee jerk reactions, but even though there is bad news yesterday, even the smallest good news is like trumpets blazing ding dong the wicked witch is dead... Makes zero sense...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ben also admitted that the TBTF banks are a problem.

I read that Cyprus was offered a deal where they trade their gold for a bailout.

Silver and gold dropping in price? How can that be with shortages all over the place. Check out this graph of silver prices:

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html

You can't tell me that is normal market buying/selling, forty cents either way in a matter of minutes?

I only makes sense if you run one of the trading machines and are making a killing with the ups and downs. You don't make money if everything stays level or goes up and down slowly like it used to and should.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With the more than 2.8 billion dollars per day that the Fed is pumping into the banks, it is almost impossible for the market to drop much.
Is it true that Bernanke is hinting that he is going to leave his post?
Cyprus could still be the trigger that brings down the world(though less likely with each passing day).
I guess those investing in stocks are way more optimistic than I.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I still think that its quite possible that once the F3D owns all of the debt, they will just wipe it out, thereby propping up everyone and continuing the system. Obviously an actual debt load above your gdp is unsustainable. Theres only a few possible outcomes, no?
1) Debt jubilee- the F3D takes on all debt, from everyone-the US and the EU systems, and destroys it. All of it wiped out, and all involved are better off and the system continues on its merry way. The F3D can just print more anyway, and that way all of the elite rich power brokers are bailed out.
2) The economy grows its way out of the debt. Riiiiiiight.
3) The system collapses under its own weight when no one can pay.
4) Things continue on as they are until everyone owes the F3D, and is therefore a slave to them. While part of me believes its possible that this is the thinking behind the whole reality of the situation, I just dont buy it because in the end it wouldnt really benefit them because at some point the people wouldnt stand for it. After mass starvation and calamity, that is.
I'll go for option 1.



> With the more than 2.8 billion dollars per day that the Fed is pumping into the banks, it is almost impossible for the market to drop much.


Yup.


> Makes zero sense...


Only in the sense that it keeps the system going as is. The paper markets generally are a rich mans game. The rich (I think the top 10% own 70% of the paper wealth in the market) have to keep the game going. This all matters very little to everyone else on a fundamental level, except when it comes down to the trickle down effect. Im not a proponent of it, but it does keep me in my job so I see it every day.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I think instead of the top 10% owning all the paper, it's more like the top 10% of the 1%....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Total household debt in the US is estimated to be $11 trillion. Official US government debt is about $16 trillion In order to make everyone debt free the Fed would have to create $27 trillion and do that virtually overnight. Which would destroy the dollar virtually overnight.

The government doesn't want to get rid of the debt. They're in the process of destroying the economy. One of the best things they could do for the economy would be to allow student loan debt to be canceled by bankruptcy. The way it is now, student loan debt continues to add penalties and interest if you don't pay. Eventually it becomes a form of slavery. If it gets high enough and you don't get a good job soon enough it insures that you will never be able to support yourself.


----------

